# Let’s see some outdoor knives



## Grit (May 10, 2021)

I do appreciate a well made knife when being outdoors - like this one by Bryan Raquin. San mai blade (I forget the steel right now) and burnt oak handle. 

Most of my outdoor knives are made by makers that also make good kitchen knives, and it would be interesting to see if that’s the case for many of you or if you prefer specialised makers of outdoor knives.

So, what do you carry when in the forrest, at the hills or by the sea?


----------



## pgugger (May 13, 2021)

Recently picked a Matagi Nagasa from Aframes and this other neat one by Yosimitu Kajiya via Kaiso Knives. The Matagi Nagasa has the most badass description of a knife I’ve ever read, haha: MATAGI NAGASA Knife 240mm Blade Steel Handle


----------



## Iggy (May 13, 2021)

Most recent outdoor knife purchases...












Iggy


----------



## Grit (May 14, 2021)

Iggy said:


> Most recent outdoor knife purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - the look solid!


----------



## Grit (May 14, 2021)

Another favourite is the finish style puukko from Jean-José Tritz, who also makes good kitchen knives. The puukko has very clean lines, monosteel and a curly birch handle. I really like the simplicity of it. Nice leatherwork to. I can definatelly recommend anyone to ha have a everyday outdoor knife like this - it usually follows me when I go out (hard competition from the Raquin though )
Oh, it works well at the table aswell.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2021)

Grit said:


> I do appreciate a well made knife when being outdoors - like this one by Bryan Raquin. San mai blade (I forget the steel right now) and burnt oak handle.
> 
> Most of my outdoor knives are made by makers that also make good kitchen knives, and it would be interesting to see if that’s the case for many of you or if you prefer specialised makers of outdoor knives.
> 
> ...


this is a beauty!! I love the lines


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2021)

I got rid of all of them except one. keeping this around if I ever get lucky enough to kill an elk. or I finally ride my motorcycle to Canada camping along the way.

this is a stock pic, but mine looks just like it.

I do want one more. the Carothers FK2.


----------



## Bear (May 14, 2021)

My two favorites, a small Marbles and a D2 Dozer


----------



## bsfsu (Sep 24, 2021)

My new little utility knife from Yosimitu Kajiya. Already chipped it utilitying stuff. The knife fully utilitied the stuff though.


----------



## daveb (Sep 24, 2021)

Yoshi of course. 90mm. Will turn a deer inside out in a minute.


----------



## Grit (Jun 30, 2022)

Perhaps not the kind of knife he makes for the young local reindeer herders (yes, I think he called me old  ) but this knife from Tomas Magnusson is filled with stunning details. Clean lines - and the engravings


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 30, 2022)

since my last response to this thread, I did find a Carother Field knife II. FK2. it came up for sale with a regular price and I bought it. 

it is so dang sharp. I have only used it to whack off suckers from my fruit trees. haha..


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jun 30, 2022)

An 8.5" harpoon point chopper in Nitro-V with stabilized elm scales. I made it months ago and someone grabbed it a couple of weeks ago. My only regret on this one is the copper pins, they blend way too much.


----------



## wabi (Jun 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> An 8.5" harpoon point chopper in Nitro-V with stabilized elm scales. I made it months ago and someone grabbed it a couple of weeks ago. My only regret on this one is the copper pins, they blend way too much.
> 
> Very nice!


I am REALLY liking Nitro-V as a blade material. I live in Hawaii, near the water, and spend a lot of time ON the water fishing. I have a number of knives in Talonite, Stellite and 6K, but the cost is now pretty prohibitive. A number of small makers are using Nitro-V on knives, and it's corrosion resistance is just excellent. I have some small fixed blades made by Tom Krien and Joe Watson in Nitro-V, and it has been my most carried blade steel recently.

For every day carry, for over 20 years I have carried a lefty CQC6 made by Ernest Emerson, and own a good number of his knives. I also own and carry Strider knives, as well as knives made by friends of mine who are knife makers like Tom Mayo, Tom Krien, David Winch, The Jones Brothers, Bob Terzuola and the late Kit Carson.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't buy a lot of fixed blade outdoor knives, folders are another story, but this is my baby.
Michael Rader, MS, submitted this and 4 others for his ABS Mastersmith rating. I have a few of his chef knives, but I'll always love this one.


----------



## Tapio (Jul 1, 2022)

The latest addition to my collection: Todor Hristov puukko. It has 1.2519 steel core.


----------



## Tapio (Jul 1, 2022)

Roselli's ultra high carbon steel is one of my favorite steels or even the favorite steel for a proper puukko knife. That old Grandfather knife is regular carbon steel and the rest is UHC steel.


----------



## Tapio (Jul 1, 2022)

In Finnish language Mora is a synonym for knife (puukko) . From a tender age I've been using and collecting Mora knives. Here are some of them. Moat of them are 40-100 years old.


----------



## Naftoor (Jul 2, 2022)

On the subject of outdoor knives, has anyone tried Carter’s FS1? The testing videos for it seemed pretty rigorous, and there’s a part of my lizard brain that never outgrew the tacticool stage that makes it appeal to me, although the price for the non-mutekis is a little eye watering


----------



## mpier (Jul 2, 2022)

The first one is a 1981 Western Bowie knife I was gifted from a neighbor, he put a grinder to it trying to fix a scratch, so I did the best I could to get it back into shape






Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




The second one I found in my dads tackle box, from what I can tell it looks to be a pre WW2 Western skinning knife 





I tried to give these to a member here but my wife said I either sell them or keep them, well I was to embarrassed to put them on BST so they sit on a shelf, feeling a little guilty about that, really don’t use out door knives like I used to, but love working on them


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 3, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> since my last response to this thread, I did find a Carother Field knife II. FK2. it came up for sale with a regular price and I bought it.
> 
> it is so dang sharp. I have only used it to whack off suckers from my fruit trees. haha..
> 
> View attachment 186487



bought one just like it off the maker at the Atlanta Blade show a few weeks ago. No chance to use it hunting yet though.


----------



## Naftoor (Jul 16, 2022)

Ya’ll are terrible influences. Now I just need to work up the nerve to use it without worrying about destroying it


----------



## Legion74 (Jul 17, 2022)

I’m a bit embarrassed to put any of my outdoor knives up after seeing some of the fancy ones in previous posts. Most of mine are pretty beater.

This is one I use a bit. A Nessmuk I made by cutting down a Ontario Old Hickory skinning knife. (I strongly suspect the original Nessmuk knife was made from a trade knife blade the same way).


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 17, 2022)

Some outdoors that I had made for me, my brothers and a friend.


----------



## Grit (Jul 21, 2022)

Latest adition in it’s natural habitat. Enjoyed some smoked reindeer heart on a mountain hike today.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 22, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> Ya’ll are terrible influences. Now I just need to work up the nerve to use it without worrying about destroying it


If that one is ground anything like mine I don't think you are going to hurt it doing anything reasonable in the woods with it.


----------



## Naftoor (Jul 25, 2022)

Noodle Soup said:


> If that one is ground anything like mine I don't think you are going to hurt it doing anything reasonable in the woods with it.



Funnily enough, I managed to roll the edge feather sticking some pretty clean pine. It was a confusion experience for everyone involved, the thought on bladeforums is that it probably shipped with a wire burr. Makes sense to given how hard people use CPK with no issues. It’s been sent home so Nathan can have stern words with it


----------



## BeinM (Jul 25, 2022)

Can't remember who made this one but it's always been fun to take out!


----------



## kinglukas38 (Jul 25, 2022)

BeinM said:


> Can't remember who made this one but it's always been fun to take out!


Sweet dammy cladding. Do you ever run into the issue with wood packing in that choil when battoning? Seems like it could get a bit ugly but maybe a nonfactor in real world usage


----------



## BeinM (Jul 27, 2022)

kinglukas38 said:


> Sweet dammy cladding. Do you ever run into the issue with wood packing in that choil when battoning? Seems like it could get a bit ugly but maybe a nonfactor in real world usage


I remember having the same concern about the choil when I picked this knife up but I've never run into any problems with it!


----------



## Rideon66 (Nov 24, 2022)

Roselli Hunting knife long, Silver ferrule UHC steel and the Grandmother special with matching curly birch handle and silver ferrule in there regular high carbon steel.


----------



## Naftoor (Nov 24, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> Funnily enough, I managed to roll the edge feather sticking some pretty clean pine. It was a confusion experience for everyone involved, the thought on bladeforums is that it probably shipped with a wire burr. Makes sense to given how hard people use CPK with no issues. It’s been sent home so Nathan can have stern words with it


Think this deserves a follow up. After taking a look at it, the fine folks at CPK thought it may have been a piece of grit that had worked into the sheath. The grit color didn’t match anything used in the sheath manufacturer or what CPK uses so it was a bit of a mystery. It had lodged itself INSIDE the sheath like one of those self sharpening knife blocks and was impacting the edge whenever it was sheathed. They fixed the issue with the sheath, repaired the knife and sent a beater knife to mess around with. I have to say, all of the communication with the company was friendly, responsive and very helpful. One of the best customer service experiences I’ve had and I would recommend CPK to anyone looking to pick up a fixed blade (if you can be fast enough to snag them that is. The last batch of knives I was looking at, sold out, to knives in under 50 seconds)


----------



## Tapio (Nov 29, 2022)

Marttiini Witch’s Tooth. These knives usually have a smooth stainless blade but mine has a carbon steel blade with deep hammer marks. This is what Marttini says about their knife:
According to old beliefs, the rattle made of reindeer antler at the end of the handle keeps the evil spirits at bay so that the user of the knife may eat in peace.


----------



## Tapio (Nov 29, 2022)

Rideon66 said:


> Roselli Hunting knife long, Silver ferrule UHC steel and the Grandmother special with matching curly birch handle and silver ferrule in there regular high carbon steel.
> View attachment 210289


Roselli’s UHC is my favorite steel for an outdoor knife.


----------



## Tapio (Nov 29, 2022)

This whittling knife is made by blacksmith Mikko Inkeroinen. I’m a fan of the simple but efrective design. The knife is really light in weight and well balanced. A true scandi grind and old trusty silver steel make a keen edge.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 29, 2022)

Too lazy to photograph it so I'll just rip one off:





A very boring and mundane Mora Companion in stainless. It always did everything I needed it to do, and was cheap enough that I wouldn't give a damn whether it got damaged or lost... Though the plastic grip lacks charm it's very practical, and the blade finish from the factory is actually surprisingly nice for the price. Comes shaving sharp too.

One minor modification I made is that I added a piece of elastic string to the sheath to keep the knife in; the friction fit is a bit too loose for my taste.

Also it's worth mentioning that due to the scandi-grind it's quite mediocre as a food knife. Opinels are much better for food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 29, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Too lazy to photograph it so I'll just rip one off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the carbon version. stupid sharp field dress a lot of game animals with that knife. i cut the belt loop off the sheath and it got LIGHTWEIGHT. i just put it in my pack. 

right now, i am trying on something new. a Leatherman Skeletool. it has a few flaws to me, but it has been outstanding. i can forgive the flaws or modify them out later. todays, guilty office snack. i cant believe nobody had a knife!!! Savages were spooning the pie out.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 29, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i have the carbon version. stupid sharp field dress a lot of game animals with that knife. i cut the belt loop off the sheath and it got LIGHTWEIGHT. i just put it in my pack.
> 
> right now, i am trying on something new. a Leatherman Skeletool. it has a few flaws to me, but it has been outstanding. i can forgive the flaws or modify them out later. todays, guilty office snack. i cant believe nobody had a knife!!! Savages were spooning the pie out.
> 
> View attachment 211431


If you really want to hunt the last few grams... Mora has a 'floating' version with a cork handle that's lighter than the Companion. Opinels are also lighter (they're actually one of the lightest knives you can find). But it's questionable whether those 25 grams are really worth the trouble.
Another perk of the Opinel is that since it's wood it's easy to mod the handle...for example you can just drill a hole in the end and run some string through it to make a loop for a lanyard.


----------



## mushroom (Nov 29, 2022)

Mushroom's mushroom knife with mushroom. Marttiini Lapp knife 245 with curly birch handle, stainless steel blade and birch bracket (Piptoporus betulinus).


----------



## Rideon66 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tapio said:


> Roselli’s UHC is my favorite steel for an outdoor knife.


I have to agree. Both of their steels are really good, but the UHC is just awesome.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 30, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> If you really want to hunt the last few grams... Mora has a 'floating' version with a cork handle that's lighter than the Companion. Opinels are also lighter (they're actually one of the lightest knives you can find). But it's questionable whether those 25 grams are really worth the trouble.
> Another perk of the Opinel is that since it's wood it's easy to mod the handle...for example you can just drill a hole in the end and run some string through it to make a loop for a lanyard.


i cant get aboard with the Opinel. maybe if i was picnicing on some french countryside. i dont get that knife at all.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 1, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i cant get aboard with the Opinel. maybe if i was picnicing on some french countryside. i dont get that knife at all.


It's not a bushcraft or survival knife... it's a food knife. So a lot thinner and lighter. Crap if you want to batton wood, but far better than an outdoor knife if you just want to cut food, or only have to cut a few pieces of string. Most of the knives actually intended for outdoor stuff / bushcraft have grinds that kinda suck for food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 1, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> It's not a bushcraft or survival knife... it's a food knife. So a lot thinner and lighter. Crap if you want to batton wood, but far better than an outdoor knife if you just want to cut food, or only have to cut a few pieces of string. Most of the knives actually intended for outdoor stuff / bushcraft have grinds that kinda suck for food.


Never even considered it an outdoor knife. And I don’t baton anything. Hell, I don’t bushcraft. for a folding knife, I think I can do better…for me.


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 1, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> It's not a bushcraft or survival knife... it's a food knife. So a lot thinner and lighter. Crap if you want to batton wood, but far better than an outdoor knife if you just want to cut food, or only have to cut a few pieces of string. Most of the knives actually intended for outdoor stuff / bushcraft have grinds that kinda suck for food.


Here fixed it for you
.....Most of the knives actually intended for outdoor stuff / bushcraft have grinds that kinda suck


----------



## deardorff8x10 (Dec 1, 2022)

Shihan custom skinner. Beefy and good grip.


----------



## Bodine (Dec 25, 2022)

Randall Alaskan Skinners for my boys, merry Christmas to them


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 25, 2022)

Bodine said:


> Randall Alaskan Skinners for my boys, merry Christmas to them


Wow, great Xmas presents!


----------

